

Need money for plastic surgery   - murloxer
http://www.gofundme.com/4h0kws
Good people could you help me to share my page? i really need help and for 20 biggest promoters i promise to pay $50 each. Please help me.
======
gregorkas
What you need is a change of mind, not a plastic surgery. Your nose looks
perfectly normal to me, but I suspect there might be an issue with the
attitude. You need to convince yourself that it's a good thing.

In reality no one notices your nose. Women are like VC's, they invest in your
personality, not in what your product is.

------
murloxer
please help. if you cant donate, at least share it.

